# BMW Lease Rates - August 2007



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 8/6/07*

For lease programs shown in *BOLD*, a bank lease program may have lower payments. Click on a vehicle name to compare current bank lease programs through *LeaseCompare.com*.

2008 MODELS

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

2007 MODELS

*2007 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 525i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate* 
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 525xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate *
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 530i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate *
*48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 530xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate* 
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 530xiT Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate* 
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate* 
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00320 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate

* 2007 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 75% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00325 Base Rate*

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

Thank you Tarry!


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

How does one get access to monthly lease loyalty rates?


----------



## akak1997 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank You Very Much Tarry!


----------



## smalldog (Mar 23, 2003)

Thank you, Tarry.

What are the lease rates for 2008 X3, which are now available to order?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the information.

Are there any 39 month programs for the 5 series this month?


----------



## shosan521 (Nov 14, 2006)

ckm1515 said:


> How does one get access to monthly lease loyalty rates?


+1 Would be curious...pretty nasty rates on a lot of the vehicles.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

shosan521 said:


> +1 Would be curious...pretty nasty rates on a lot of the vehicles.


Not really. Most cars with the exception of the M's and hot convertibles are around 0.00225. That's 5.4% APR, which is probably competitive with external leasing companies.


----------



## Eytan Alpern (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find the most recent pricing for a 328 Coupe? I have the 8/2006 pricing but I have been told that there is more recent pricing for the 328 Coupe in 3/2007.


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

I issue thanks on behalf of everyone, and apologies on behalf of the jamooks who were harassing you for not getting this up 'soon enough.' I think the fourth business day of the month is plenty 'soon enough.'


----------



## c0r8b73 (Dec 11, 2006)

Can I lock in these rates for an 08 model out in September or October?


----------



## KB8jumpman (May 4, 2007)

c0r8b73 said:


> Can I lock in these rates for an 08 model out in September or October?


+1 I would like to know as well


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It's less expensive for me to lease and then finance the residual than to get a new car loan from my credit union. See the 3 options below based on 335i sedan, cap cost of $45,000.

None of the options includes tax and license.

Finance from credit union, two options based to term of loan and interest rates.

Option 1 75.00 months 6.79% $737.96 $55,347.00
Option 2 66.00 months 6.44% $811.49 $53,558.34

BMWFS 36 months lease plus finance residual for 39 months = 75 months of payments, just like option 1.

Option 3 36.00 month leases = $614.28 x 36 = $22,114
Finance residual $27,450 at 6.74% for 39 months = $785.71 x39 = $30,642.69
Total paid = $22,224 + $30,642.69 = $52,756 less than the $55,347.00 for purchase loan.

Conclusion: BMWFS offers good lease rates.


----------



## PK8 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks, Tarry! It is really good of you to post these every month!! It has been a tremendous help to me, as well as all other buyers (I mean "lesees") on this forum!!!!


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

c0r8b73 said:


> Can I lock in these rates for an 08 model out in September or October?


Probably not, 2007s and 2008s have different rates. See 5 series above for reference.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> It's less expensive for me to lease and then finance the residual than to get a new car loan from my credit union. See the 3 options below based on 335i sedan, cap cost of $45,000.
> 
> None of the options includes tax and license.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just convert the MF to interest rate instead of doing all those calculations? :dunno: Did you ask your assistant to make the spreadsheet for you? In that case it's OK.


----------



## typhoon3035 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Tarry


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

Great!!

I assume more to follow in regard to other 2008 MY cars?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Asteroid said:


> Why don't you just convert the MF to interest rate instead of doing all those calculations? :dunno: Did you ask your assistant to make the spreadsheet for you? In that case it's OK.


How you do that?  MF is like a loan rate, but it's not. There is no linear conversion. Accountants, please help.


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> How you do that?  MF is like a loan rate, but it's not. There is no linear conversion. Accountants, please help.


Multiply the Total Money Factor by 2,400.


----------



## Legalman27 (Jun 22, 2007)

Are there still 39 month leases for August? I went to BMW NA's website and it does not show 39 month leases. Just curious because I locked in at the buy rate of .0019 about a month ago and pick up my car in a little over 2 weeks and wanted to see if I could get the .0015 rate on a 39 month lease. It not, it looks like a better deal keeping the old MF at buy rate with the longer lease. Thanks for the help.


----------



## crazedtexn (Aug 1, 2007)

XJSChris said:


> Multiply the Total Money Factor by 2,400.


all the dealers try and use the multiply the money factor by 2400 as a proxy for the interest rate, but this is WRONG. the actual interest rate is much higher.  heres the reason:

to calculate the interest portion of the lease payment, the MF is multiplied by the MSRP PLUS the residual value. thus, your actual interest is ~1.5 times that amount (that is a swag btw - depends on your residual of choice). just a good rule of thumb.

i can get more technical/exact if you really want, i was just trying to keep it simple.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

crazedtexn said:


> to calculate the interest portion of the lease payment, the MF is multiplied by the MSRP PLUS the residual value.


Actually it's

(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest Charge


----------



## sdbui2000 (Feb 23, 2006)

LeaseCompare said:


> Actually it's
> 
> (Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest Charge


When calculating a lease payment based on these residuals and mf, do I need to add for a 15k miles/year to the monthly payment? (First time to lease)


----------



## SSBaronM5 (Jul 8, 2007)

Is the base rate the same as the buy rate?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

sdbui2000 said:


> When calculating a lease payment based on these residuals and mf, do I need to add for a 15k miles/year to the monthly payment? (First time to lease)


The residuals provided at the top of this post are based on 15k mi/yr. Add 2 points to the residual value for 12k mi/yr.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

SSBaronM5 said:


> Is the base rate the same as the buy rate?


Yep!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

crazedtexn said:


> all the dealers try and use the multiply the money factor by 2400 as a proxy for the interest rate, but this is WRONG. the actual interest rate is much higher.  heres the reason:
> 
> to calculate the interest portion of the lease payment, the MF is multiplied by the MSRP PLUS the residual value. thus, your actual interest is ~1.5 times that amount (that is a swag btw - depends on your residual of choice). just a good rule of thumb.
> 
> i can get more technical/exact if you really want, i was just trying to keep it simple.


No, your statement is flat out WRONG. 
Here's the proof:

Let's say we have an APR of 6%. How much interest will we pay in a month? Perhaps we should pay 1/12 of the interest per month. Therefore, we'lldivide the percentage by 12. This gives us a monthly interest of 6%/12 = 0.5% per month. So we'll multiply the value of the car by 0.5% to get the interest value.
However, as anyone knows, you can't just multiply by 0.5%, you need to divide by 100 to convert the percentage to a decimal value:

So,

monthly rate = (APR/12)/100

A little junior high algebra, and we can rearrange the above to be:

monthly rate = (APR/1200)

So, I can find the monthly interest by multiplying the above number by the value of the car. However, the car loses value every month. The value at the beginning is the capitalized cost. The value at the end is the residual. Rather than trying to compute this value every month (and have a different payment every month) the average value is used.

What is the average value of the car during the term of the lease?

Average Value = (Cap cost + Residual)/2

Now, lets compute the monthly interest, which is the monthly rate multiplied by the average value:

Monthly Interest = (Monthly Rate) x (Average Value)

Substitute in the Average Value from above:

Monthly Interest = (Monthly Rate) x (Cap Cost + Residual) / 2

Now, substitute in the monthly rate formula from above:

Monthly Interest = (APR/1200) x (Cap Cost + Residual) / 2

use a little more basic algebra:

Monthly Interest = (APR/2400) x (Cap Cost + Residual)

Now, to confuse us buyers, let's create a new term called Money Factor (a.k.a. MF)

We'll define it to be APR/2400. substituting it into the equation above:

Monthly Interest = (MF) x (Cap Cost + Residual)

This matches our mystical leasing formula.

_QED_

Please don't spread misinformation.


----------



## drwtsn32 (Sep 30, 2006)

Awesome... 335xi sedan lease rate dropped again!


----------



## KB8jumpman (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone give me an educated guess as to what the rates for the 328i coupe will be for the 08 year. Meaning will they go up significantly or possible down?


----------



## dekaliber (Aug 17, 2007)

Any idea why the Z4 Coupe residual is so low?? Hard to believe consider how anticipated it was before it's release. Is it only because it's harder to anticipate given that it's a new model?


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

dekaliber said:


> Any idea why the Z4 Coupe residual is so low?? Hard to believe consider how anticipated it was before it's release. Is it only because it's harder to anticipate given that it's a new model?


The Z4 is a niche car and BMW is having a hard time selling it because it only appeals to certain people..


----------



## dekaliber (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm guessing that doesn't bode well for private party resale value in 3-6 years if I end up wanting to part ways... :/


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

dekaliber said:


> I'm guessing that doesn't bode well for private party resale value in 3-6 years if I end up wanting to part ways... :/


definately something to consider :thumbup:


----------



## dekaliber (Aug 17, 2007)

On the flip, it looks like the Z4 Coupe and M Coupe models are the only ones in the Z4 lineup to have increased in sales since last year. Of course...that's only based on 2 months of data.

July 07 - 92 coupe, 50 M coupe vs 50 and 27 in July 06
June 07 - 57 coupe, 50 M coupe vs 42 and 50 in June 06

The roadster still has a pretty high residual, 10% up from the coupe. Strange, considering that many people thought the roadster was fugly when it came out, but opinion that the coupe was sexy as hell was pretty much undivided!


----------



## utjazz12 (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anyone know how a dealer gets paid on the lease mark up? Do they get that approx. (1%) 0.0004 mark up in MF throughout the course of the lease or up front?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

utjazz12 said:


> Does anyone know how a dealer gets paid on the lease mark up? Do they get that approx. (1%) 0.0004 mark up in MF throughout the course of the lease or up front?


Should be paid up front.


----------



## abm25 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Money Factor on 328xi*

I am in negotiations for leasing a 2007 328xi. The dealer is using a money factor rate of 0.0019. However I saw the August rate postings and it states a 0.0015 for the 328xi. I'm not putting any money down (except first month payment and sec deposit). Does that change the MF or should it be 0.0015 regardless of initial payment?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

The dealer is marking up the finance rate and putting the difference in his pocket.

You will need to negotiate with him to eliminate this markup.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

abm25 said:


> I am in negotiations for leasing a 2007 328xi. The dealer is using a money factor rate of 0.0019. However I saw the August rate postings and it states a 0.0015 for the 328xi. I'm not putting any money down (except first month payment and sec deposit). Does that change the MF or should it be 0.0015 regardless of initial payment?


The rates posted here by LeaseCompare are the "buy" rates which the dealer is generally allowed to markup by 0.0004, but this is an item to be negotiated with the dealer. Your dealer is giving you the full MF mark-up.
If you're not familiar with leasing read the New to Leasing sticky in this forum.


----------

